# Reference letters for Engineers Austarlia CDR and Skill Assessment



## Oz_T (Dec 2, 2016)

Dear All,

Greetings for the day.

I have applied for CDR and skill assessment through Engineers Australia. My application is in the Stage 1 at present. My assessor requires reference letters for my experince in last two organisations and the present one.

As you all know its not a easy task to get a refence letter form the employer mentioning five of your duties on a company letter head.

Please help if any of you came across the same problem and how did you get through.

Regards,

Tarun


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepare it by yourself and ask hr to print it out on company letterhead and sign. If they refuse - refer to any person whom you know personally to assist. Should not be too difficult.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shimlite said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Greetings for the day.
> 
> ...


ACS Accepts statutory declarations in place of Reference letters with a supporting evidence 
Check with Engineers Australia if they also accept Statutory declarations 
If they do, then it may be a way out, as it met be much easier to get it.

Cheers


----------



## Oz_T (Dec 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> ACS Accepts statutory declarations in place of Reference letters with a supporting evidence
> Check with Engineers Australia if they also accept Statutory declarations
> If they do, then it may be a way out, as it met be much easier to get it.
> 
> Cheers




I have submitted statutory declaration s. But they are refusing to accept it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_T (Dec 2, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Prepare it by yourself and ask hr to print it out on company letterhead and sign. If they refuse - refer to any person whom you know personally to assist. Should not be too difficult.




Yes I think that's the only way out. Thanks..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shimlite said:


> Yes I think that's the only way out. Thanks..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't understand your problem
You must be having a offer letter when you joined the company

That is sufficient as per Engineer Australia website
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf

• a Job Offer Letter with duties, including employer’s letter head, full address of the company and telephone, fax numbers, stamp, email and website addresses

See page 29 of the MSA booklet 


Cheers


----------



## AJAB (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello,
I am facing the same problem, Company has denied any letters on letterhead (unless it is official work, which isn't in my case). So i cannot get reference letter or annual performance review on letterhead. The job offer I have does not mention the Responsibilities, it just has some common responsibilities as an engineer. So, I do not have any document showing my roles till date or job responsibilities on company letterhead. Please help me to find a way out..

TA.

~Archana.


----------



## Oz_T (Dec 2, 2016)

AJAB said:


> Hello,
> I am facing the same problem, Company has denied any letters on letterhead (unless it is official work, which isn't in my case). So i cannot get reference letter or annual performance review on letterhead. The job offer I have does not mention the Responsibilities, it just has some common responsibilities as an engineer. So, I do not have any document showing my roles till date or job responsibilities on company letterhead. Please help me to find a way out..
> 
> TA.
> ...




I got a positive assessment only after the submission of reference letters on company letter head.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

